Ask HN: Self-taught developers, how did you know you were job ready? - anaxag0ras
======
rijoja
Did a project to help out a friends friend and got recommended. As soon as
I've got a job offer I took it. I don't really think you can define job ready
in any meaningful way. I guess you're good at it as soon as you've tested.
This is the way I did it but I might be a fraud.

If you want to know for sure. Do a project for free or for a ridiculous low
price. If you succeed you have one data point towards a somewhat reliable
answer. Then again if it goes south it might to be some other factor as well.

